# F.E.A.R crashes



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

recently wanted to play one of my all time favorites 
F.E.A.R
so i go ahead install it on vista start game 
game doesn't adjust to specs get some thing like 800x600
so i go video settings it comes up with detching video memory 5 seconds latter it crashes

so i tryed reinstall 
new drivers 
try cd in another comp plays fine
so any help ppl

m3a32-mvp-deluxe wifi edition , asus 3850 , 2gb ddr2 800 soon 8gb , amd phemon 2.2 quad,500gb hd
windows vista ultimate 64-bit sp1


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
Tried patching up to 1.08 at all?
Pretty sure they fixed some problems with Vista in the later patches.
You can just use the auto-updater to patch.


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

i already have the 1.08 update still zip
i can get the stand alone expansion to work but not the orignal
forgot to mention this is gold edtion


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

In Vista, try to run the game in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode (right click icon, select properties, click the compatibility tab) and run it as as administrator. (right click, select run as)

Good luck!


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

unfourtnatly i allreadt tryed runing as admin and xp sp2 compatibilty mode still get the same error


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running the game with all security settings et to full control

right click on the FEAR folder
properties
security
edit
full controll for all profiles


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

tryed the security thing didnt work 
activison sent me email back for help saying it take 24 hours
then when 24 about to end i get one saying it will take 96 hours 
darn fear


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have the latest display drivers installed?
Is your Windows Vista patched current and up-to-date?


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

i have latest driver version 
also reinstalled it yesterday to be safe
and i have all vista patches only thing left in windows update is rubbish extras for ultimate


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to contact us here at Activision. I'm sorry to hear about your problem. Unfortunately we do not test our games on the Windows Vista 64 bit operating system. Our games are 32 bit games that are designed to run on Microsoft's 32 bit operating systems. Running the games on Windows Vista 64 bit is unsupported by Activision.

less then help full 
is there like a vista 32 bit compattibilty mode?
should i cancel my preorder of fear 2
but i got the expansion to run 
darn u activision


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no I wouldn't cancel FEAR 2

try running the game in earlier compatibility modes like windows 2000 or win 98


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

tryed ever version 98 bellow and it wont even launch


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

FEAR isn't by far a new game it was released for October 17th 2005 so it was definitely made for XP and sometimes older games just don't like vista.

I did have fear on my computer once but it was a free version Multiplayer only. Worked fine for my vista 64 bit OS. So maybe, I dunno the original is kinda messed up?

Can you install the standalone expansion pack then the original FEAR game


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

i can install the stand alone expansion 
dont the expasion and original use same engine
guesse i could install it on my macbook but that require reinstalling windows
guesse i could wait to feb 11th


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for all your help people 
though i should thank u had not done it yet thx


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive installed an completed FEAR on my system (Vista Ultimate 64-bit) but i did have a bit of a problem. After 10mins of play my fps would go from 90 to 10 and stay that way untill i exited the game and started it back up.
There might some compatibility issue between DX10. im looking into it at the moment.
Last time an old game had problems with Vista it was because of Tablet PC.
You can try and disable it to see if it does anything.

Start > Type "Services" and press Enter.
The Services panel will open, look for "Tablet PC Input Service" right click and press Stop. You can go into the properties and completly disable it (if it fixes the problem). This service is only required if you are using that Pad and pen thing to draw on your PC.


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

tryed disabling tablet 
went to change graphical settings and crash


----------

